
Why my Nexus is fantastic and why my next phone won't be a Nexus - shrikant
http://softwareas.com/why-my-nexus-is-fantastic-and-why-my-next-phone-wont-be-a-nexus
======
reirob
I like my Nexus. I do not tether often, so battery life is not the most
important criticism of this phone. But I find it too big. And I find the
Google Now feature quite creepy - at the end of each month it shows me how
much kilometres I walked and how much I rode on the bicycle.

Nice, but I would like to know that this data is not stored at Google. As well
the fact that the phone apparently listens all the time - scares me as well.

I think next time I will go with a Blackphone or a Geeksphone with FFOS on it.

~~~
lutusp
> And I find the Google Now feature quite creepy - at the end of each month it
> shows me how much kilometres I walked and how much I rode on the bicycle.

Yep, that's pretty creepy. But you can get the voice search feature without
enabling Google Now. Voice search was the only reason I looked into Google Now
at all, and I quickly realized I could have one without the other.

------
lutusp
Quote: "So why will my next phone not be a Nexus? One word: tethering. Many
people claim they can make a day without charging their phone."

But the phone under discussion is running KitKat, which supports Mobile
Hotspot. Mobile Hotspot allows a kind of wireless "tethering" without
requiring a USB cable that would interrupt charging. I've tested it and it
works. Also, a local wireless solution doesn't interfere with transaction
speed at cell-phone data rates.

Problem solved.

